# Head scale peeling?



## Laurie (Mar 22, 2012)

I noticed on Tina this morning that the scale behind her left eye looks as if its lifting up. It does not look irritated. I've seen flakes peel off her face before, but not an entire scale. Is that how a tortoise head grows? Do the entire scales come off at different times or do the scales just sort of grow? Please tell me this is normal, as it is worrying me a bit


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 22, 2012)

Scale loss is normal wear and tear. Don't worry. If your tort is the adventurous type they do worse to themselves amd come to no harm.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you so much!! I've had her outside for the past two days and was worried something happened. I feel much better now


----------



## Weda737 (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah my sulcata has an itchy face because he's shedding, I've scratched a few scale pieces off. They just shed in pieces and parts, not like snakes, who just molt the whole thing in one piece.


----------

